# What Club has the Mid-Atlantic Outdoor sectionals?



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Don't see much at all listed on the NFAA web-site. :noidea:


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

June 14-15, 2014
NFAA Mid-Atlantic Outdoor Sectional Tournament - Mechanicsburg Archers, Enola, Pennsylvania. 
Saturday: 28 Target Hunter Round & 14 Target Animal Round. Sunday: 28 Target Field Round.
Click for Mechanicsburg Archers web site 

This clipped from the New York Field Archers and Bowhunters site. http://members.localnet.com/~archery1/


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

It's a great shooting range Vance you should consider going


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

And it will be a great primer for the 2015 NFAA outdoor nationals that are scheduled to be held at the same place. :wink:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Hope my schedule and other things will allow me to go. I've wanted to see that range. I've heard a lot of great things about it. 
Our 7th Grandchild is due at that same time. It's my youngest son (Ben) & wife's first child. (a boy) :becky:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Happy grandpa!! :smile:


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Hoping I can make it out there! It's only 2hrs away.


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

mag41vance said:


> Hope my schedule and other things will allow me to go. I've wanted to see that range. I've heard a lot of great things about it.
> Our 7th Grandchild is due at that same time. It's my youngest son (Ben) & wife's first child. (a boy) :becky:


Congrats


----------

